# Elizabethtown, Ky - Dutch - 2 yr old Male



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12469344&mtf=1











Dutch is a male German Shepherd. He is 2 years old. Dutch is available now. He is ready to play and have fun with his new family. Spay/ Neuter is free with adoption.

Hardin County Animal Control 
Elizabethtown, Ky 
270-769-3428


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Love him-


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Up you go handsome


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------

